# My Costa Del Mar sunglasses repair story



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So far, no problems, but after reading all of the horror stories and charges for the repairs I am just skeptical about how this will turn out. It has already started, sorta in their first email back to me:

"We致e received your sunglasses for repair, and over the next 5-7 business days, we値l look them over and determine exactly what repairs they need. Once assessed, you will receive an assessment e-mail outlining your repair options. Your Costas have likely been to some pretty tough environments, and we値l do everything we can to ensure that when you get them back, they値l perform just like they did the day you took them home."

The part that worries me the most is they start this process talking about the tough environment that mine have been in. Holding judgement until I get more data. Will post as it goes.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

That is a form email... I got the same one and they replaced my glasses. It was about a month from the time I sent them out till the time I got them back.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, I agree...they send the same email message to everyone.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Talked to a Costa rep at FTU today. He admitted they had a problem with delamination but had taken steps to prevent this from happening (silicone sealant around edges). On repairs for damage such as scratches, broken frames, but not defective workmanship, if you could send in a part of a pair of sunglasses the most they would charge would be 1/2 retail cost.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a pair that has started to delaminate as well......I would think that is a defect in craftsmanship...but I LOVE those things!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a pair in the Costa shop right now, was told I was due a free replacement for the delamination that occurred. I need to call them in the morning to let them know which style I want , thanks for the reminder.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright guys, which lenses are delaminating? The 400's or 580's??


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I have a pair of the brine 400's with the green mirror and they are delaminating BAD. Haven't even had them a year!!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Mine are the old ones, CR39's,I think,is what they call them. Java style frames that have been discontinued.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine are starting to get light colored around the edges of the glass. I just hate the idea of doing without them for a month.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

A Salt Weapon said:


> Mine are starting to get light colored around the edges of the glass. I just hate the idea of doing without them for a month.


which lense do you have, 400 or 580?


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

I have the 400 lense in blue and mine are starting to delaminate,and they are less than a year old ,I haven't sent them in yet but hopefully they will send a new replacement when I do send them in.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a pair of Hammerheads with a Blue 400 Lens that have delaminated....I am like some of ya'll, cant stand to be w/o them for a month to send them in, but know i need to


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I started a pretty active thread a few months ago and had a bad exp with them. They called after alot of badmouthing on 2cool and made it right. Prob just b/c I stirred up so much ****. But anyway I got them back about 2 months ago (new pair) and the lenses have started delaminating AGAIN...

Fathom 400 brines


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know what ya'll do to delaminate them... I have had my 580s over a year and they are just as good as new.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> I don't know what ya'll do to delaminate them... I have had my 580s over a year and they are just as good as new.


I think it's the difference between the 400 and 580 lense...


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always had good experiences with them. I've messed a couple of lenses up and they took care of me. I had a pair of Fathoms that started to lose the rubber stuff on the legs and they sent me a new pair of Swoedfish frames with the upgraded 580 lenses b/c I asked.
BTW, that is a form letter. They like to talk about durable their glasses are.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are Fathom 400 green mirror. No problems at all with the lenses, just the rubber on the ear pieces is disintegrating.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a pair of Fathom blue 400 lenses that I just put in the mail yesterday. Same problem, delaminating of the lenses. I will keep you up dated on the status


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have two pair one pair had started to delaminate and i keep saying i need to send these in,well probably within two days i jumped in the truck and had them on top of my hat and smacked my head on the door jamb = one shattered lense! so i said well now i'll be paying for sure.. sent them in and got the same general -mail saying they had been recieved and would be notified of repairs soon well two weeks later i get an e-mail say's my glasses have been repaired and are being sent out ...total charge shipping only like 12 bucks or somewhere in that range. needless to say i like my costa's


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Mine are Fathom 400 green mirror. No problems at all with the lenses, just the rubber on the ear pieces is disintegrating.


I have the same glasses and had the same problem. Sent mine in and received a new pair back. No complaints from me.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

i got a pair of the brines and one day at school i had them on and a kid decided to hit me in the face he cracked the lens all the way in half but i put it back together and besides a big libe running down the middle of the lenses they work good


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, it sure seems like there are alot of problems with Costas. These treads are a weekly occurance.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

deke said:


> Man, it sure seems like there are alot of problems with Costas. These treads are a weekly occurance.


All the problems I am hearing about are from the 400's


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have several of each 400s and 580s and haven't had a problem with either of the lens but did have a problem with a couple of the frames and sent them in and had no problems with them taking care of business.


----------



## CostaDelMar (May 6, 2009)

Hey,
I work with Costa Del Mar Sunglasses, and I wanted to answer your questions about delamination. We had a delamination issue with a batch of the Blue Mirror 400's, but we've taken steps to correct the situation.

Anyone who thinks their Costa lenses may be de-laminating should go to the Costa Del Mar Care and Repair section on the Web site at www.costadelmar.com and follow the instructions to send their sunglasses in to have them inspected and reviewed. 

http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/CareRepair/

If the lenses are de-laminating, Costa will repair them free of charge under the company's lifetime warranty program, including waiving the traditional $9.95 shipping and handling fee. Costa estimates a two to three week turnaround time to receive, assess, repair and return de-laminated lenses.
For manufacturer defects of the frame (i.e. replacement of rubber temples or nose pieces), there's a $9.95 charge. For those who said they couldn't do without their Costa's , you can email [email protected] and ask for replacement parts (if it's possible for you to replace them on your own).
I hope I've helped, but if you still have questions, please email me at [email protected].
Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Laurie! I know you mentioned the blue lenses however mine did the same and they were the green mirror 400's. 

Good to know that Costa still gives a hoot though!


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

deke said:


> Man, it sure seems like there are alot of problems with Costas. These treads are a weekly occurance.


I agree. I switched to Maui Jims 2 years ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

CostaDelMar said:


> Hey,
> I work with Costa Del Mar Sunglasses, and I wanted to answer your questions about delamination. We had a delamination issue with a batch of the Blue Mirror 400's, but we've taken steps to correct the situation.
> 
> Anyone who thinks their Costa lenses may be de-laminating should go to the Costa Del Mar Care and Repair section on the Web site at www.costadelmar.com and follow the instructions to send their sunglasses in to have them inspected and reviewed.
> ...


Well glad to hear back from ya! I believed I pm'd you a while back regarding my situation.

I have had issues with my 580's getting dots in the lense, after tons of back and forth phone calls they finally decided that 60 bucks would be fair for a new pair. Which also had the rubber temples falling apart I might addd. I get the new pair and wore them while swimming the other day and noticed the same dots are appearing, assuming its the chlorine. So now I have a pair of $230 sunglasses that I cant wear in the pool. I am tired of costa's crappy service and as soon as I find someone that has the styles and clearity as costa's I wont ever put another pair on my face.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Update: Still waiting on their technicians to inspect the glasses.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You guys don't have to go without your Costa's when you send them in, do like I did and go buy yourself a second pair.

I have a pair of Hammerheads that I got back in 2001 (might have even been 2000), after six years the plastic lenses had one small scratch so I decided to send them in a get the blue mirror lens, before I sent them off I went and purchased a new pair cause I knew i couldn't live without them! About a week after I got my old Hammerheads back I ended up dropping them and breaking those new lens! Sure was glad to have a spare pair!

Hey Laurie....what is the record for someone having the same pair of your glasses?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an old pair, don't even remember what they are called, but they are like the Hammerheads or the other "offshore" styles with the side lenses. Not as "cool" as the newer ones, but I still prefer them when I am offshore, the lenses are in great shape and the sides really help cut down of the glare.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

*NEVER AGAIN*

I have thought long and hard before posting to this thread. I own a business and know there are two sides to every story. Unfortunately, I would be annoyed with myself if I didn't reply. While I think Costas are very good lenses (I spend a lot of time on the water) - I will NEVER own another pair again! Nothing to do with the lenses, but DEALING WITH THE COMPANY regarding problems.
They take too long, they make every excuse for no warranty(except for delamination) and charge way too much. The dozen or so different people I called attempting to solve the issues (I had 3 pair- stupid me) were friendly enough but ... no cigar! NEVER AGAIN !!!!! They have made more than enough from me.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I finally got treated right. I was charged $10 for shipping which they say won't be charged but once they got here I saw they were a brand new pair. 

I have sent a few in but never treated this well. Other times they charges like $62. 

The thing I see overall here is that they are inconsistent on how they "review" and "assess" and finally charge for repair. If I knew I would be charged so much when I break them and so much when the delaminate, etc. I would be happier. I don't know what to expect.

Anyhow, we really want Costa to be successful and reliable. We just want to have a good source for a good product with good warranty and repair service. I would pay more for a brand that gives me less trouble. 

BTW, those are my blue fathoms near the cell tower in the surf (Follet's Island) and my green mirror Ex-Frames at the KOA at Cold Pass... if you find them.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well it's day 7, they confirmed receipt on 7-27-09, and their technicians are still reviewing/inspecting. They haven't met their own first promise. We will see if they have an update by the end of the day.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*Good news*

"Good news! We've completed our assessment of your Costas, and they are repairable. Better yet, all repairs will be covered under the Costa Lifetime Warranty. Once your repair is finished and your Costas have been shipped, we'll send you another email to let you know they're on the way.
Thanks for being part of the Costa Del Mar family. Keep an eye out for future emails or voice mails for we may have questions or more information about your repairs.
Thanks for your Patience.
_The Costa Repair Shop"_

_Looks like the rubber on the ear pieces is covered under their warranty, no cost. I am very glad to hear it, as I really like the CDM glasses and was hopeful that they honored their warranty, which, in this case, they did. All is well that ends well. I am still a happy CDM customer._


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a pair going back again 2nd time this year..


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

mine will be sent back as soon as I cant stand the delam anymore...what a crock. I said in my other CDM post that I took back all my CDM statements...well now I throw them back out there.


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

Have owned Ray Bans, Oakley's, Costa's and now 2 pair of Maui Jim's goingon 3 years--Maui's are awsome.:smile:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

as I said before MJs will be my next purchase. It'll have to be after duck season though


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

I sent my Turbine 580's about 2 1/2 weeks ago. The ear piece was coming off so I decided to send them in, although I was a little hesitant with all of the things I have heard about their warranty process! I also had a few scratches on the lenses but they did not bother me enough to pay the 80-90 dollars for new lenses. So I got the two or three generic messages saying they were assessing them, repairing them and then they were shipped Monday. I received them in the mail today and I got a brand new pair of Turbine 580's for $10.27!!!! I am extremely happy and the new pair have a little different style ear pieces that seem to be more sturdy. Here is one positive feedback for Costa Del Mar. Awesome sunglasses for sure!! Great service as well. I wonder if all the negative comments and complaints have changed the way they are handling business?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*Could be*

I certainly think that the negative traffic here has affected their policies. The CDM rep posts here and this site has a very high volume of traffic from their target market, fishermen, so I would expect that they certainly have paid attention which is a very good thing, because as has been said more than once they do make very good glasses and if their warranty stands up then they will continue to sell glasses to a lot of the 2cool bunch. I, for one, was prepared to take my business else where if they didn't make the repairs right on my glasses, which is why I started this thread, to chronicle the events and to test their warranty for what I know was a manufacturers defect.



NattyArty713 said:


> I sent my Turbine 580's about 2 1/2 weeks ago. The ear piece was coming off so I decided to send them in, although I was a little hesitant with all of the things I have heard about their warranty process! I also had a few scratches on the lenses but they did not bother me enough to pay the 80-90 dollars for new lenses. So I got the two or three generic messages saying they were assessing them, repairing them and then they were shipped Monday. I received them in the mail today and I got a brand new pair of Turbine 580's for $10.27!!!! I am extremely happy and the new pair have a little different style ear pieces that seem to be more sturdy. Here is one positive feedback for Costa Del Mar. Awesome sunglasses for sure!! Great service as well. I wonder if all the negative comments and complaints have changed the way they are handling business?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Broke a pair of Costas on the nose piece in HALF while deer hunting (trying to take them off with my hat still on). My friend, not me, shipped em to see what they could do. For $10 they sent me a new pair no questions asked. I will buy many more Costa's fo shure.


----------

